# H-as Pharma TD They are the best hands down



## argmore (Feb 2, 2017)

H-as is hands down the best source. Communication is outstanding and the gear is even better. When they have a delay, it still shows up sooner than most sources regular shipping time. 
These guys are top notch! Prices are incredible! Join VIP, spend $100 get $100! They have NEVER not come through. They have my business for life!


----------



## Stat42 (Feb 4, 2017)

Bump!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## h-as.pharma (Feb 15, 2017)

You will always be in good hands to do biz with us

Biz for life brother!


----------

